# Europa Super Show ? Add Denver in 2010



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Europa Super Show – Add Denver in 2010 by Isaac Hinds NPC Colorado Chairman, Jeff Taylor announced over the weekend that an IFBB Pro event would return to Denver, Colorado. The exact date is being worked out this month but look for the Europa Super show to be on the schedule for July of next [...]

*Read More...*


----------

